# She bit me to get the celery stick!



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

So I went into the Kitchen and got two celery sticks. I had both of them in my left hand and nibbled on one of them, then one of my girls jumped up grabbed one celery stick out of my hand and BIT ME IN THE PROCESS!!! I was so baffled, she never did that before. Why did she bite me? 

She's got to be aggressive. Why else would she have bit me? 

Now she's resting her head on my arm and looks at me like she wants to eat my other celery stick too. I'm scared that she will become aggressive and bites my hand again. :help:

What do I do? :crazy:


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Give her the celery stick!!! What are you thinking!? She's going to maul your face if you don't....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

:help:But wouldn't I reward her for being aggressive then?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

she'd make a nice rug?


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

She's a sable, could make it look like a synthetic wolf to avoid prosecution for animal cruelty.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> she'd make a nice rug?


...and just think: whenever she gets dirty, you can take her out and beat her!


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

I'm confused....Mrs. K aren't you an experienced dog trainer? Not being ugly but I thought you were and now your asking "What do I do?"


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

kennajo said:


> I'm confused....Mrs. K aren't you an experienced dog trainer? Not being ugly but I thought you were and now your asking "What do I do?"


Yep. What do I do?


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

kennajo said:


> I'm confused....Mrs. K aren't you an experienced dog trainer? Not being ugly but I thought you were and now your asking "What do I do?"


don't be confused. the thread is tongue-in-cheek. nothing more.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It may be tongue in cheek but it's extremely poor taste.

Seriously OP - how many dogs have you euthanized in the last two years? I think before you mock others, you might want to consider your own actions. I don't think you have any moral high ground.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> It may be tongue in cheek but it's extremely poor taste.
> 
> Seriously OP - how many dogs have you euthanized in the last two years? I think before you mock others, you might want to consider your own actions. I don't think you have any moral high ground.


i was trying to be polite. i don't really like these types of posts personally because i, myself, am new to this breed and here to learn. mocking people that are not as experienced or genuinely don't understand their dog's behaviors doesn't seem like playing fair. i obviously can see it was a joke, but other people who are really struggling to work through their dog's issues will not benefit from this at all...especially since it's actually posted in the aggression forum. that is all.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> It may be tongue in cheek but it's extremely poor taste.
> 
> Seriously OP - how many dogs have you euthanized in the last two years? I think before you mock others, you might want to consider your own actions. I don't think you have any moral high ground.


If you are trying to get to me. Keep on trying.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

my post wasn't directed at you, cta.


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

oh i know, i just wanted to throw my 2 cents in, that's all. there was another post with this type of tone a while back and it bothered me then. now there's another one, so i thought i'd comment this time.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't need to get on you. All anyone has to do is follow your posts. Let me answer my own question...2 that you admit too. A third that just dropped completely out of sight per a set of dates for years lived posted on a website. You don't have the moral high ground to mock others. Glass houses.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just for the record, it did just happen. Sorry for making fun of it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I don't need to get on you. All anyone has to do is follow your posts. Let me answer my own question...2 that you admit too. A third that just dropped completely out of sight per a set of dates for years lived posted on a website. You don't have the moral high ground to mock others. Glass houses.


Are you effing serious? One was a 15 year old dog that should have never even left the shelter. You are seriously calling me out on euthanizing a 15 year old dog that couldn't do a single step anymore and bit me right in the face for trying to help him get up? That wasn't aggression, HE WAS IN PAIN, OLD AND THERE WAS NOTHING I COULD HAVE DONE. 

And because of people like you I will not share about any kind or form of medical issues anymore.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are purposely being obtuse. Only one of them was 15, what about the other two? Take responsibility for your own actions instead of blaming 'people like me'. You create your own problems.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> You are purposely being obtuse. Only one of them was 15, what about the other two? Take responsibility for your own actions instead of blaming 'people like me'. You create your own problems.


No. You are getting personal. That is what it is. You just don't like me and that's that. If I put a dog down because of a medical issue that is my decision, not yours. 

If I put a dog down, there is a reason for it. I do not put a dog to sleep over absolutely nothing. You just won't accept that. You don't know me personally, Jax. 

For your information. AbbyK9 was right there with me when we took Judge to the vet. Her husband was there too. My vet sent me a letter trying to make it easier for the decision that HAD TO BE MADE. You didn't know him. You haven't seen him how rapidly he regressed and the state of mind he was in. He was a young dog in pain that couldn't even run for five minutes without heavily limping and his body couldn't have supported him on three limps either. 

I simply made a joke. What you do is more than just poor taste. You have no idea how hard that last walk was for me and how many people were involved and how hard it was for every single one of us. My vet would have never agreed to it. if it wasn't the right decision. None of the painkillers helped.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> So I went into the Kitchen and got two celery sticks. I had both of them in my left hand and nibbled on one of them, then one of my girls jumped up grabbed one celery stick out of my hand and BIT ME IN THE PROCESS!!! I was so baffled, she never did that before. Why did she bite me?
> 
> She's got to be aggressive. Why else would she have bit me?
> 
> ...


You have never had a dog so excited to get food or a toy that they bit you on accident? She was only trying to get the food and she didn't judge it right. Aggressive is when your laying on your couch petting your dog and they snap at your face and take a chunk out....that is aggressive!!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I think people need to lighten up. It was a joke; I thought it was funny, Mrs. K.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah, she came right out of the blue. Like a little shark and then she had the audacity to enjoy my celery stick!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> Yeah, she came right out of the blue. Like a little shark and then she had the audacity to enjoy my celery stick!


Lol they are stealthy when they want something. Sasha will make a heck of a racket half the day, but get in the fridge and suddenly she's a ninja.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I found the humor in it too  

I thought Knuckles was going to swallow my hand today when I gave him a treat, but that was my fault because I was way too overly excited that he "sat pretty" without using anything for balance!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

mrs k; i personally loved the beginning of this post, rug, go out and beat the rug, etc.. i really was laughing. well then it wasnt funny anymore, gee i put my 16 yr old dog down because she was in pain couldnt walk anymore, so when we would go to pick her up she would bite everyone, she still had all of her teeth. anyway can we go back to funny? lori


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And I put my 15 year old collie down because he was in pain. I don't find mocking people that come here for help funny. Guess that's just me. I don't think people have a moral high ground to mock others asking for help on aggression when they've euthanized a dog for aggression. 

Nope Mrs. K, I don't know you in person. Don't want to. But where I grew up...ya don't throw stones in glass houses.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I didn't mock people. I made fun of myself and Nala!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

But you were mocking others. Maybe that wasn't your intent but it is what it is.

geeshh..I wish I could spell tonight...


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> And I put my 15 year old collie down because he was in pain. I don't find mocking people that come here for help funny. Guess that's just me. I don't think people have a moral high ground to mock others asking for help on aggression when they've euthanized a dog for aggression.
> 
> Nope Mrs. K, I don't know you in person. Don't want to. But where I grew up...ya don't throw stones in glass houses.


This is just ridiculous. Mrs. K is not the first person to post something like this. It didn't seem to me she's taking a moral high ground on anything, just laughing about a funny experience with her and her dog. Also, what Mrs. K has or has not done with her dogs is for no one who wasn't there to judge. I doubt she is a terrible person who doesn't love dogs or she wouldn't be here offering a myriad of people good advice, and sharing her own personal struggles.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Dog's are funny in what they will go after. Yours is celery. Mine is bananas. He will follow me around the house looking for a chance to swipe a bite at a banana!


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

As a relatively new member, I think this thread was in poor taste, posted minutes after http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/175964-i-got-bit.html 

I come here to get advice, not to be mocked when I'm upset, inexperienced, etc...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cammotwin said:


> As a relatively new member, I think this thread was in poor taste, posted minutes after http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/aggression-good-bad-ugly/175964-i-got-bit.html
> 
> I come here to get advice, not to be mocked when I'm upset, inexperienced, etc...


It had absolutely nothing to do with you. 


Are you happy now, Jax? You got what you wanted, obviously.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> It had absolutely nothing to do with you.
> 
> 
> Are you happy now, Jax? You got what you wanted, obviously.


It might not have to do with me, but it WAS posted publicly and only minutes after another members post questioning if their dog was being agressive. Purely coincidental?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mrs.K said:


> Are you happy now, Jax? You got what you wanted, obviously.


I don't think it's my fault if others have the same opinion as me. But feel free to blame me if it makes you feel better.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Cammotwin said:


> It might not have to do with me, but it WAS posted publicly and only minutes after another members post questioning if their dog was being agressive. Purely coincidental?


I found a paw-print on my keyboard. Guess she must have been reading your post and thought that if she's snitching the celery out of my hand I'd be posting about it to make it look like I was mocking you. 

Not only did she have the audacity to steal my celery and enjoy it but she did it to on purpose. I promis, for punismeht, no more celery sticks for Nala! :tongue:


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh come one..... You can read a post, go to reply and there are six other replies before you get yours posted. I seriously doubt Mrs K did it intentionally after someone else posted about being bitten. Actually, I found alot of humor in it and can't imagine why anyone should make comments about Mrs K's post being in poor taste 
As far as morals and such, each person does what needs to be done with THEIR own dogs. I guess I am in the same boat as you Mrs K, for I have also put down dogs for being aggressive or sick or in pain and no way to make a life easier. If that makes me have bad morals, then so be it. 
HOWEVER, if a person is so vocal against someone putting down their OWN dog, who has lived with the dog, who has worked to save a dog medically, who has made a decision for THEIR dog, then the person who is putting down others should VOLUNTEER to either take the aggressive dog themselves or VOLUNTEER to pay medical bills for a sick dog that belongs to someone else. 
NOBODY should start throwing stones at another person without being in their shoes, and if a person is so PERFECT that they feel they have the right to put down another person for making decisions which do NOT AFFECT them in anyway, I guess they think very highly of themselves and are not like us mere mortals.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So, it's ok to throw stones at ppl when you have been in their shoes and act like you haven't been? I think you are completely missing my point but that's ok.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Add me to the list that thought this thread was in poor taste. I do not think it is funny to make fun of those who misread signals and are worried about their dog being aggressive. I applaud those who ask even if those of us who are better versed in dog language think it's silly. It means they care about their dog and want them to be productive members of society.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Nope, not missing your point at all. 
Mrs K made a funny post, it was not a big deal. You immediately brought up the fact that she has euthanized 2 dogs. Was that really necessary? You could have posted that in your opinon it was in bad taste. You didn't really need to say what else you said, its her business what she has or hasn't done with her dogs,not the rest of the forum, nor yours in all truthfulness.
Mrs K's post had nothing to do with the other post about a person getting bit. Sounds as if that occured because the dog was in pain. (which to me is the only reason for a dog to bite.)


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

gsdraven said:


> Add me to the list that thought this thread was in poor taste. I do not think it is funny to make fun of those who misread signals and are worried about their dog being aggressive. I applaud those who ask even if those of us who are better versed in dog language think it's silly. It means they care about their dog and want them to be productive members of society.


I agree and also think it makes the person who is mocking come off as a know-it-all.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> I seriously doubt Mrs K did it intentionally after someone else posted about being bitten.


No, it looks more like it was another thread that inspired this one.
The first 6 posts on page one reference this thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ugly/175436-8-month-old-snapped-my-child.html

Coincidence? Intentional? :shrug:


----------



## CMeredith (Jan 28, 2012)

This board cracks me up. Do any of you people realize how crazy you ALL come across to new members sometimes? Frankly, there are some serious moderator issues here. Good boards don't allow ridiculous behavior. I wish this was one of them. In fact, a good board would issue me a private moderator warning for this kind of response. But I know it won't happen here - that's too bad. This board is no different than your dog - it needs leadership to be happy. Moderators need to change the tone of this board.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Nope, not missing your point at all.
> Mrs K made a funny post, it was not a big deal. You immediately brought up the fact that she has euthanized 2 dogs. Was that really necessary? You could have posted that in your opinon it was in bad taste. You didn't really need to say what else you said, its her business what she has or hasn't done with her dogs,not the rest of the forum, nor yours in all truthfulness.
> Mrs K's post had nothing to do with the other post about a person getting bit. Sounds as if that occured because the dog was in pain. (which to me is the only reason for a dog to bite.)


You missed one. It's three. I'm the Dog-Killing-Nazi, don't you know? Because I really enjoy taking dogs to the vet and watching how they take their last breath and slip away right under my hands, laying there with open eyes. Yeah, it's real fun. That's why I pulled that 15 year old dog so I can satisfy my hunger for killing dogs. :headbang: 

Exactly. The dog has pano and was in pain. That has nothing to do with my dog snitching a celery stick out of my hand. Sheesh...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wyominggrandma said:


> Nope, not missing your point at all.
> Mrs K made a funny post, it was not a big deal. You immediately brought up the fact that she has euthanized 2 dogs. Was that really necessary? You could have posted that in your opinon it was in bad taste. You didn't really need to say what else you said, its her business what she has or hasn't done with her dogs,not the rest of the forum, nor yours in all truthfulness.


No, maybe I didn't have to but somehow I'm not the only one that felt it was warranted. 3 dogs, for various reasons. My point is...don't mock others as if there is a moral high ground. So yes, I think you did miss my point. If it was just meant as a funny story...it would have been in the Story forum.



wyominggrandma said:


> Mrs K's post had nothing to do with the other post about a person getting bit. Sounds as if that occured because the dog was in pain. (which to me is the only reason for a dog to bite.)


I never once implied that her post was in relation to that post nor did I think that. I think someone else thought that.

I stated it several times...others felt the same regarding the thread....I'm off to bed...argue away without me.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)




----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

CMeredith said:


> This board cracks me up. Do any of you people realize how crazy you ALL come across to new members sometimes? Frankly, there are some serious moderator issues here. Good boards don't allow ridiculous behavior. I wish this was one of them. In fact, a good board would issue me a private moderator warning for this kind of response. But I know it won't happen here - that's too bad. This board is no different than your dog - it needs leadership to be happy. Moderators need to change the tone of this board.


How about a public one?! The moderators on this board are volunteer and do a darn fine job of enforcing the rules. We expect members to behave like adults but unfortunately, being childish isn't against the rules. No rules are broken and we don't remove threads just because we think they are silly or don't agree with them.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

Well Mrs. K, I guess now you know to ask around and make sure everyone will think what you have to say is funny, make sure you avoid the appearance of stepping on toes, and by the way ( since this is obviously all about improving your character) next time you have a dog that is sick or has something wrong with it, keep it alive even if it's not what's best for the dog until the internet gods tell you it's appropriate to put the dog down.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

CMeredith said:


> This board cracks me up. Do any of you people realize how crazy you ALL come across to new members sometimes? Frankly, there are some serious moderator issues here. Good boards don't allow ridiculous behavior. I wish this was one of them. In fact, a good board would issue me a private moderator warning for this kind of response. But I know it won't happen here - that's too bad. This board is no different than your dog - it needs leadership to be happy. Moderators need to change the tone of this board.


If moderators would issue warnings to responses following your guidelines, then there would be a heck of a lot less members on this board.

The moderators use their judgement according to the rules. What you're asking of is unreasonable.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Well Mrs. K, I guess now you know to ask around and make sure everyone will think what you have to say is funny, make sure you avoid the appearance of stepping on toes, and by the way ( since this is obviously all about improving your character) next time you have a dog that is sick or has something wrong with it, keep it alive even if it's not what's best for the dog until the internet gods tell you it's appropriate to put the dog down.


Amen! 

I shall never use my own judgement again. I hereby solemnly swear to follow the Internet God's and shall have no other Gods beside them. I will follow their testament and preach their religion.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I think posts like this are funny, regardless of intent, really. If they are meant to be mocking, well, it's probably because someone silly, new, answered their own questions in their first rampant post. Sorry we think that's funny.

I don't get Nala though, personally. I hate celery. And I know Frag would spit it right out.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> Well Mrs. K, I guess now you know to ask around and make sure everyone will think what you have to say is funny, make sure you avoid the appearance of stepping on toes, and by the way ( since this is obviously all about improving your character) next time you have a dog that is sick or has something wrong with it, keep it alive even if it's not what's best for the dog until the internet gods tell you it's appropriate to put the dog down.


 So totally agree to everything you just said. The internet gods seem to have all the answers and feel its their responsibility to make sure anyone who doesn't do what they say are immoral and wrong.
Mrs K.... I have been in the same position you have been in, standing on the side of a table watching a dog take its last breath for whatever reason it had to be euthanized. Not exactly a pleasant thing to do, but obviously a correct one for that dog.


----------



## pfitzpa1 (Apr 26, 2011)

NewbieShepherdGirl said:


> I think people need to lighten up. It was a joke; I thought it was funny, Mrs. K.


What a waste of a thread.

The forum title is
Agression (the good, the bad and the ugly)

not 
The good, the bad, the ugly and the funny.

If it was meant to be funny, stick it in the fun and games room.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Waste of a thread indeed. CLOSED.

-Admin


----------

